# Moyu Weilong v1 vs Dayan 5 Zhanchi vs Moyu Aolong



## Cubesensei (May 18, 2014)

i am wondering which cube is the best based on ur experiences with them. i dotn have a good experience with zhanchi. should i give it one more try? ordering the weilong v1 right now


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (May 19, 2014)

No cube on the market is the best. All have their pros and cons, and choose whats important to you.

I would go for a Weilong V2 if you want fast. I heard that the Aolong is more controllable than the weilong. The LiYing isn't bad either.

Overall I would get a Weilong V2 as they turn great and have a nice feel.

Hope this helps,

ComputerGuy365


----------



## Sa967St (May 19, 2014)

You can look through each of their respective threads in the Puzzle Review subforum to find out about people's experiences with each cube.

Weilong: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?42370
Zhanchi: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?29254
Aolong: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?47539


----------



## Cubesensei (May 19, 2014)

ComputerGuy365 said:


> No cube on the market is the best. All have their pros and cons, and choose whats important to you.
> 
> I would go for a Weilong V2 if you want fast. I heard that the Aolong is more controllable than the weilong. The LiYing isn't bad either.
> 
> ...



ty bro, i will try it out


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 19, 2014)

There is no one best cube. Everyone has different preferences when it comes to cubes. In my opinion though the WeiLong V1 is the best cube on the market right now. However, it can be uncontrollable for people who average sup-15. I'm not sure if that's entirely true but that's what I've heard from many people. I myself use a Zhanchi simply because I prefer it over the WeiLong. Both are excellent cubes.


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 19, 2014)

Cubesensei said:


> i am wondering which cube is the best based on ur experiences with them. i dotn have a good experience with zhanchi. should i give it one more try? ordering the weilong v1 right now



I have a comparison video of the weilong (v1) and zhanchi here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgOiMAJP354


----------

